# Need Custom Cobia Rod



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

New to Cobia fishing & need a rod builder to work with. I need a really nice custom rod to pair with a VS250. Lemme know if anyone can help. THANKS


----------



## red wolf (Dec 25, 2011)

...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Rick Murdoch said:


> call Kathy at the Rod Room in Orange Beach


+1 Kathy does great work!!!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I have three for sale at Mo's bait and tackle if your in a hurry. If not I can build you one without a problem.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know a guy that builds custom rods also.


----------

